# Prices Lowered on Rental Gear - Boulder



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

We just lowered all of the prices on the rental gear we have left significantly. 

Check out this page for rafts and rafting gear: Rafts for sale, Page 2

Here is the kayaks page: 
Kayaks for sale

here is the SUP page: 
SUP boards for sale

Here is the Canoe Page: 
Mad River Journey 156 Canoe - Demo for sale


----------

